

Ask HN: I'm an engineer looking for another technical co-founder [AI+Mobile] - viksit

I&#x27;ve built an AI focused consumer mobile product prototype and have received substantial interest in alpha tests from users and increasingly, from investors too.<p>I am looking for a strong product minded technical co-founder to help build this out into something scalable and large. I&#x27;m more than happy to give a demo&#x2F;more details offline.<p>The skill-sets I&#x27;m looking for are,<p>* A CS background (algorithms&#x2F;ml)<p>* (Some) experience in implementing machine learning systems<p>* (Some) experience in low latency web services<p>* Generalist coding skills<p>* Interest in solving consumer problems<p>As for me,<p>* Employee #10 at a Bain&#x2F;Lightspeed&#x2F;NEA funded startup in the valley (now 270~ people). I quit a few weeks ago.<p>* Led various product initiatives there including co-creating its second product. From a 2 day hackathon project, it is today a team of ~30 people with customers like Williams Sonoma and Neiman Marcus.<p>* Background in web search and machine learning&#x2F;humanoid robotics<p>Would love to chat more. Email: mail@&lt;my HN username&gt;.com
======
phantom_oracle
Unrelated to your offer, but this was a very interesting piece:

[http://www.viksit.com/opinion/praise-
melancholy/](http://www.viksit.com/opinion/praise-melancholy/)

~~~
viksit
Thank you! Appreciate it.

------
_random_
Thank you for not mentioning any specific languages or technologies (no
sarcasm).

~~~
viksit
Haha.. I'm always irritated by the "big data hadoops java mongo agile" skill
set blurbs. Tailoring it to what I would want to read myself :)

------
anacleto
Sounds interesting.

~~~
viksit
Let me know if you'd like to chat :)

